# People Kill Record Mako for no Reason



## ShredderEmp (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/v...00-lb-mako-shark-caught.sharkfootage-com.html

So people's reaction to finding an enormous shark is to kill it and gain publicity? What if I told you that sharks are essential to the oceans and the oceans allow us to live? Would you still being killing sharks then? Or what if I told you over 10 million sharks are killed by people for every shark related death? People just are so stupid sometimes and have no right to be on this plant.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 5, 2013)

Keep your eyes open for an old Sci FI book. I can't remember title or author. Maybe Asimov. It fielded the theory humans are actually a virus. Made a very good case for it too on many levels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 5, 2013)

The Snark said:


> Keep your eyes open for an old Sci FI book. I can't remember title or author. Maybe Asimov. It fielded the theory humans are actually a virus. Made a very good case for it too on many levels.


That sounds interesting but I usually don't read books unless I have to for school, or they involve animals I like. I do however think that humans are the worst thing to happen to this planet.


----------



## JZC (Jun 5, 2013)

i hate humanity. We should be eradicated (looks down, realizes what I am, shudders, screams, and ends this post ominously)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 5, 2013)

JZCtarantulafan said:


> i hate humanity. We should be eradicated (looks down, realizes what I am, shudders, screams, and ends this post ominously)


I don't think ALL people should die, that would be very evil. I do however think that some people need to learn respect for nature and try hard not to destroy the wonderful things on this earth. If they can't keep their home home clean, they don't deserve to live in that house.


----------



## Jessie (Jun 5, 2013)

This makes me so mad! Humans can be such nasty, entitled jerk-faces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman (Jun 5, 2013)

yup...........stupid humans at it again!!......makes me sick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 5, 2013)

Very sad.  Sharks have been my favorite animals since before I can recall.  Things like that make me sick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 5, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Very sad.  Sharks have been my favorite animals since before I can recall.  Things like that make me sick.


I too have loved sharks since the beginning and I think that sharks are one of the most amazing kinds of animals because of how they vary in size, how old they are, and how they adapted to living in specific parts of the ocean. For example, the Megalodon was at least 2 times the size of the Great White, and the Cookie Cutter shark is no bigger than your hand. Sharks live all over the oceans too, even in the abyss where there is no sunlight.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 6, 2013)

i would keep a smaller mako, but not a huge one like this..

 if only all fishermen were responsible..

 crap like this really gives us responsible anglers a very poor image... 

  i enjoy shark, and will continue to enjoy it RESPONSIBLY.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 6, 2013)

I saw that too. I think that guy should be shot on site, or hunted down like the animal he is, he sounds like one of those backwater good ole' boys too. Just because you can kill something, doesn't mean you should.

Go swim in the ocean, and take out the mako by yourself, then I'll be amazed. Wearing it down on a line, oh takes a real man to do that.

I hope those guys die a very, very long slow painful death of cancer. Every time you kill a shark, you kill a potential cure for cancer. Sharks don't get cancer. If scientists could understand their cellular mechanisms it MIGHT just help people, dumbasses.


----------



## Hobo (Jun 6, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I hope those guys die a very, very long slow painful death of cancer. Every time you kill a shark, you kill a potential cure for cancer. Sharks don't get cancer. If scientists could understand their cellular mechanisms it MIGHT just help people, dumbasses.


No one deserves that.

Also, "sharks don't get cancer" is a myth.
I've no doubt a significant number of sharks are killed by people because of this myth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 6, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I saw that too. I think that guy should be shot on site, or hunted down like the animal he is, he sounds like one of those backwater good ole' boys too. Just because you can kill something, doesn't mean you should.
> 
> Go swim in the ocean, and take out the mako by yourself, then I'll be amazed. Wearing it down on a line, oh takes a real man to do that.
> 
> I hope those guys die a very, very long slow painful death of cancer. Every time you kill a shark, you kill a potential cure for cancer. Sharks don't get cancer. If scientists could understand their cellular mechanisms it MIGHT just help people, dumbasses.


And you think wishing cancer on someone is any better?

  Fishing for makos the traditional way is very brutal.  They dont just pull on the line, they do giant spinning backflips out of the water, and if you're not careful, they'll yank you right off the boat and give you cavitation burns from dragging you at super-speed under the water.

 I don't approve of people killing a giant fish, either, but when I hear people say things like "I wish they die a very very long slow painful death", it just makes them seem even worse...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Jun 6, 2013)

Humans are stupid we kill rhinos for no good money and we damage the environment. If we kill one thing we upset the ecosystem get that into your 13Watts machine in your heada.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 6, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> Humans are stupid we kill rhinos for no good money and we damage the environment. If we kill one thing we upset the ecosystem get that into your 13Watts machine in your heada.


13 watts!  13 watts!  Great Scott.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm turned off by this kind of thing too, I would hunt primarily for food, then I'd consider making a sport after the fact.  If they stored shark meat, then I don't have a problem with this, maybe they did.  At least use what you kill, that feels to be the proper thing to do to me.  There are other animals that seem to kill for entertainment too, it's how it appears anyway.  A lot of us have seen cats kill things, play with it, keep it alive just to play around with it while the thing they are messing around with is tortured to death, probably clueless about death as animals escape death through instinct and fear.  But I think that is the difference, we have a better idea of what death is, other animals don't appear to understand that so in that sense I see how many think we should know better.  I also saw a vid of a killer whale playing around with a seal before killing it, as if it was seriously having fun doing it.  Then it would flip it waaaaaay up in the air with it's tail, apparently just for fun, that was spooky, who knows what is going on in those brains.  But again, I don't think death is comprehended when it comes to other animals.  Instinct to survive, yeah.  Is it our perception of death that's so bad, ...because nature doesn't care what dies and what doesn't.  It doesn't care what goes extinct and what doesn't.  Daahhh, when I look at the big pic, not that big a deal, ..astroides, earthquakes, whatever.  Nature, whatever you want to call it has wiped out 1000s of sps, maybe millions, or billions, or trillions.  Anyway, about the self-hate, who here is going to be the first to kill their self, any volunteers?  You go first ..then I'll take you bug stuff.


----------



## friendttyy (Jun 6, 2013)

My mistake 12 volts or watts I forgot. Your brain is 12 watts or volts

---------- Post added 06-06-2013 at 08:17 PM ----------

Read about it here people http://news.yahoo.com/big-mako-shark-caught-off-calif-could-record-163314794.html


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 6, 2013)

Galapoheros said:


> I'm turned off by this kind of thing too, I would hunt primarily for food, then I'd consider making a sport after the fact.  If they stored shark meat, then I don't have a problem with this, maybe they did.  At least use what you kill, that feels to be the proper thing to do to me.  There are other animals that seem to kill for entertainment too, it's how it appears anyway.  A lot of us have seen cats kill things, play with it, keep it alive just to play around with it while the thing they are messing around with is tortured to death, probably clueless about death as animals escape death through instinct and fear.  But I think that is the difference, we have a better idea of what death is, other animals don't appear to understand that so in that sense I see how many think we should know better.  I also saw a vid of a killer whale playing around with a seal before killing it, as if it was seriously having fun doing it.  Then it would flip it waaaaaay up in the air with it's tail, apparently just for fun, that was spooky, who knows what is going on in those brains.  But again, I don't think death is comprehended when it comes to other animals.  Instinct to survive, yeah.  Is it our perception of death that's so bad, ...because nature doesn't care what dies and what doesn't.  It doesn't care what goes extinct and what doesn't.  Daahhh, when I look at the big pic, not that big a deal, ..astroides, earthquakes, whatever.  Nature, whatever you want to call it has wiped out 1000s of sps, maybe millions, or billions, or trillions.  Anyway, about the self-hate, who here is going to be the first to kill their self, any volunteers?  You go first ..then I'll take you bug stuff.


THose are all good points. I too don't mind if you eat what you kill, or find a use. However, when you kill things for fun or hunt in unsustainable ways, as in the fishing industry, I am going to oppose your actions.

Also, I just read from the link that friendttyy put up that it was a female. That means less sharks are going to be born, hurting the population. I should point out that killing female sharks, lobsters, crabs, etc. is something I don't think is right.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> And you think wishing cancer on someone is any better?
> I don't approve of people killing a giant fish, either, but when I hear people say things like "I wish they die a very very long slow painful death", it just makes them seem even worse...


Agreed. 

The people that kill these innocent sharks are just poorly developed humanoids.

---------- Post added 06-06-2013 at 05:14 PM ----------




ShredderEmp said:


> I too don't mind if you eat what you kill.


Hmmm, I don't like that. We have more than enough food at the grocery store.


----------



## pitbulllady (Jun 6, 2013)

Geesh, but the PETA-Heads "We Hate All Humans and Humans Should Be Eradicated Except for US of Course" folks are out in force.  Makos are not a protected species, and game fishing is monitored as is LEGAL hunting of big game land animals.  This is pure AR mentality, that humans are a blight upon the earth and should be eliminated, that the life of an ant is worth more than the life of a human-"a rat is a dog is a pig is a boy".  Now WHERE have we heard that?
California actually carefully monitors shark populations in its waters, and much of the research, leading to what we know about sharks, comes from animals like this, caught by game fishermen.  Shark populations in So.Cal waters have actually been on the increase, due to the increase in sea lion populations, which are a major food of both Mako and Great White sharks. Trust me-if the Mako population in those waters was not stable, these fishermen would be dealing with CA's Fish and Game Dept in ways they never wanted to imagine!  
And you know the old saying: Change begins with YOU.  YOU set the example for what you want to change, so when you go saying things like "all humans should be eradicated", unless you're willing to take that first step to set that example, better be careful what you wish for.  I have yet to see an AR activist start by eliminating themselves, though.

And Marc, seriously?  "We have more than enough food at the grocery store?"  Yeah...and enough growth hormones, antibiotics, and ingredients you probably cannot even pronounce, let alone be able to explain what they are actually ARE.  When the grocery stores start giving it all away for free or when YOU are willing to pay for MY food, count me in.  Until then, I will happily relish the flesh of deer, wild boars, fish, alligator, etc. that either I or people I know have killed.  A bullet is cheaper than the cheapest pound of hamburger.  I'm guessing you were raised in an urban environment, and most of the folks commenting here probably were.  You don't raise your own food, you never HAD to hunt for your own food, you never depended on a freezer full of venison to actually sustain you and your family, and you think that meat just automatically comes prepackaged in those neat little styrofoam and plastic wrap containers because after all, that's how it looks in the grocery stores, right?  I'm sure that if Wayne Pacelle or Ingrid Newkirk were reading some of the posts here, they'd be gleefully cheering you on while plotting to take away YOUR animals.  After all, they'd rather see an animal dead than living in a world full of us horrible humans.

pitbulllady

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 6, 2013)

Makos may not be a protected species, but both species of mako are listed as vulnerable.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

pitbulllady said:


> And Marc, seriously?  "We have more than enough food at the grocery store?"  Yeah...and enough growth hormones, antibiotics, and ingredients you probably cannot even pronounce, let alone be able to explain what they are actually ARE.  When the grocery stores start giving it all away for free or when YOU are willing to pay for MY food, count me in.  Until then, I will happily relish the flesh of deer, wild boars, fish, alligator, etc. that either I or people I know have killed.  A bullet is cheaper than the cheapest pound of hamburger.  I'm guessing you were raised in an urban environment, and most of the folks commenting here probably were.  You don't raise your own food, you never HAD to hunt for your own food, you never depended on a freezer full of venison to actually sustain you and your family, and you think that meat just automatically comes prepackaged in those neat little styrofoam and plastic wrap containers because after all, that's how it looks in the grocery stores, right?  I'm sure that if Wayne Pacelle or Ingrid Newkirk were reading some of the posts here, they'd be gleefully cheering you on while plotting to take away YOUR animals.  After all, they'd rather see an animal dead than living in a world full of us horrible humans.
> 
> pitbulllady


I'm surprised you have the audacity to assume something like that. You don't know me whatsoever. 

Ever heard of a vegetarian? 
I buy only organic foods. I eat mostly fruits, vegetables, nuts, beans, and fish. 

I understand where you're coming from. But, you do know there is such a thing called ''organic meat''?

---------- Post added 06-06-2013 at 06:12 PM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> Makos may not be a protected species, but both species of mako are listed as vulnerable.


Yep, I don't think many people know that.


----------



## cerialkiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The people that kill these innocent sharks are just poorly developed humanoids.
> 
> ...


Where do you think the grocery store gets our food from ?? 
I for one eat what I kill and I've killed a few animals from sharks to squirrels and I know first hand they are very tasty


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

cerialkiller said:


> Where do you think the grocery store gets our food from ??
> I for one eat what I kill and I've killed a few animals from sharks to squirrels and I know first hand they are very tasty


Depends on the grocery store.

I do not eat red meat, in fact I don't eat fish very often either. I get plenty of protein from nuts and beans.


----------



## cerialkiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> Depends on the grocery store.
> 
> I do not eat red meat, in fact I don't eat fish very often either. I get plenty of protein from nuts and beans.


I can and do respect your vegetarian lifestyle , my question is why do some (not all) vegetarians bash meat eaters?


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

cerialkiller said:


> I can and do respect your vegetarian lifestyle , my question is why do some (not all) vegetarians bash meat eaters?


Most likely because they dislike what you ''meat eaters'' are contributing to. Sure, maybe our ancestors ate meat. But today, our bodies do not need meat to survive. It's been proven. Look at our teeth, intestines and etc. They're different from a carnivore. Take a look in at factory farming, a big problem now.

I'm not stopping you. Eat what you want, it's your life. But if we stopped eating meat, imagine what the world would be like?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 6, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> But if we stopped eating meat, imagine what the world would be like?


Practically the same as now, except people wouldn't eat meat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> Most likely because they dislike what you ''meat eaters'' are contributing to. Sure, maybe our ancestors ate meat. But today, our bodies do not need meat to survive. It's been proven. Look at our teeth, intestines and etc. They're different from a carnivore. Take a look in at factory farming, a big problem now.
> 
> I'm not stopping you. Eat what you want, it's your life. But if we stopped eating meat, imagine what the world would be like?


There are nutrients we get from meat that you cannot get from anywhere else (http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ild-neglect-baby-died-vitamin-deficiency.htmlhttp://www.mnn.com/food/healthy-eating/questions/animal-or-vegetable-the-truth-about-protein ). I don't eat red meat or pork anymore although it is tempting. Mainly because I've decided I would not be able to kill the animal unless I was starving (actually starving) ,then even you're game . Although I'd feel bad killing fowl and poultry I know I could do it. I try to get free range, organic eggs and chicken/turkey meat when I can (stuff can be expensive!). I don't drink milk and avoid dairy for various reasons, but none are related to illness. I do not hate people who do eat and consume this stuff. What gets to me is that people will eat this stuff but refuse to watch a video on how this stuff is made because they feel bad for the animals. How can you consume it yet you can't even WATCH it let alone perform it? 

Never giving up fish!


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Practically the same as now, except people wouldn't eat meat.




Huh. I don't know about that. Factory farming(meat) is causing many problems for the environment, communities, the health of millions, bacteria outbreaks, and the suffering/cruelty of defenseless animals. If those factories shut down, the world would be much better in my opinion.

---------- Post added 06-06-2013 at 07:16 PM ----------




njnolan1 said:


> There are nutrients we get from meat that you cannot get from anywhere else (http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ild-neglect-baby-died-vitamin-deficiency.html). I don't eat red meat or pork anymore although it is tempting. Mainly because I've decided I would not be able to kill the animal unless I was starving (actually starving) ,then even you're game . Although I'd feel bad killing fowl and poultry I know I could do it. I try to get free range, organic eggs and chicken/turkey meat when I can (stuff can be expensive!). I don't drink milk and avoid dairy for various reasons, but none are related to illness. I do not hate people who do eat and consume this stuff. What gets to me is that people will eat this stuff but refuse to watch a video on how this stuff is made because they feel bad for the animals. How can you consume it yet you can't even WATCH it let alone perform it?
> 
> Never giving up fish!


Missing some nutrients? There are vegetarian and vegan vitamins(powdered) that can get what you need. 
Some of the longest living people are vegans and apparently they are "missing nutrients". Those nutrients are not necessary to live. In fact, from the studies non meat eaters(vegetarians and vegans) are healthier than meat eaters.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 6, 2013)

Eh, with everything else that happens to the environment, I doubt it would make a huge difference in the end.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> Huh. I don't know about that. Factory farming(meat) is causing many problems for the environment, communities, the health of millions, bacteria outbreaks, and the suffering/cruelty of defenseless animals. If those factories shut down, the world would be much better in my opinion.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-06-2013 at 07:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Show me some links. http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/05/09/105-year-old-woman-says-bacon-keeps-her-alive/

http://www.mnn.com/food/healthy-eating/questions/animal-or-vegetable-the-truth-about-protein

I know they're not great.

My brother in law is super health conscience and a pretty smart guy, scientist for the EPA. He was a vegan for awhile but he found some information that changed his mind. He doesn't do red meat but chicken and salmon occasionally too now. I don't remember what exactly he read but I'll try to ask him next time and remember to post it here.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> Show me some links. http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/05/09/105-year-old-woman-says-bacon-keeps-her-alive/


Seen that, genetics.


My links:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkRN3ddd0P8

http://thefruitdoctor.blogspot.ca/2012/07/annette-larkins-ageless-raw-vegan-70.html

This guy is 111 years old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qho-mbcmV1w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX58PyQwrcI

Many more, if you want.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 6, 2013)

pitbulllady said:


> Geesh, but the PETA-Heads "We Hate All Humans and Humans Should Be Eradicated Except for US of Course" folks are out in force.  Makos are not a protected species, and game fishing is monitored as is LEGAL hunting of big game land animals.  This is pure AR mentality, that humans are a blight upon the earth and should be eliminated, that the life of an ant is worth more than the life of a human-"a rat is a dog is a pig is a boy".  Now WHERE have we heard that?
> California actually carefully monitors shark populations in its waters, and much of the research, leading to what we know about sharks, comes from animals like this, caught by game fishermen.  Shark populations in So.Cal waters have actually been on the increase, due to the increase in sea lion populations, which are a major food of both Mako and Great White sharks. Trust me-if the Mako population in those waters was not stable, these fishermen would be dealing with CA's Fish and Game Dept in ways they never wanted to imagine!
> And you know the old saying: Change begins with YOU.  YOU set the example for what you want to change, so when you go saying things like "all humans should be eradicated", unless you're willing to take that first step to set that example, better be careful what you wish for.  I have yet to see an AR activist start by eliminating themselves, though.
> 
> ...


I think he meant non meat food.

---------- Post added 06-06-2013 at 07:37 PM ----------




Marc Spider said:


> Seen that, genetics.
> 
> 
> My links:
> ...


Who's to say those aren't genetics either?


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

Great one, this guy's genetics are not the greatest. He even said. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfYphKNWT9k


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 6, 2013)

I, for the most part, agree with you. People need to eat less meat. Again, I no longer eat pork or red meat anymore. Never giving up fish! Idc at all! But I'm not going to be one of these Crossfit guys chowing down the bacon either. 

Red meat is bad. Pork is often pretty terrible too with all the saturated fats. I try to only eat chicken breast with no skin or turkey breast. I know vegetarians and many of them aren't healthy. They eat terribly, it is possible to do this without meat. I'm not saying you're one of them, just pointing out my experience with vegetarianism. 

I cut out pork and red meat for two reasons, I can't even watch videos of their slaughter let alone kill it myself (if you can't kill it, you shouldn't be eating it) and I want to eat healthier. 

I have to ask her brother what and where he read the information he casually brought up at dinner when we inquired to why he was eating chicken again after not eating for so long. Being that he's a scientist for the EPA (I know this doesn't mean too much depending on the person) and he's crazy health conscience I trust that he's done his homework. If I remember I'll let you know what info he tells me after I research it for myself. I just don't have the time right now to try and find it on my own. I need something more than youtube videos and .coms to become a believer, I know I didn't provide anything better than that either


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> I, for the most part, agree with you. People need to eat less meat. Again, I no longer eat pork or red meat anymore. Never giving up fish! Idc at all! But I'm not going to be one of these Crossfit guys chowing down the bacon either.
> 
> I have to ask her brother what and where he read the information he casually brought up at dinner when we inquired to why he was eating chicken again after not eating for so long. Being that he's a scientist for the EPA (I know this doesn't mean too much depending on the person) I trust that he's done his homework. If I remember I'll let you know what info he tells me after I research it for myself. I just don't have the time right now to try and find it on my own. I need something more than youtube videos and .coms to become a believer, I know I didn't provide anything better than that either


It's not hard to realize that fruits and vegetables are more important than meat. Literally, we all were raised hearing "eat your vegetables". That was for a good reason.

I'd say majority of vitamins come from fruits and vegetables. The few that aren't can be taken with powdered vitamins. 

If you look at the meat eaters, they seem to be prone to MANY more diseases, illnesses, vitamin deficiencies, and etc.


This guy is amazing for his age, used to be vegetarian, now completely vegan. He even said his genetics aren't great.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfYphKNWT9k

---------- Post added 06-06-2013 at 08:03 PM ----------

There are 5 foods that are the healthiest of them all. Said by a vegan who is 112 years old, still moves around buying food. 

1. Garlic(raw only)
2. Honey(true honey)
3. Cinnamon
4. Olive oil(extra virgin)
5. Dark chocolate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfAvTTGDSUQ

Eating those 5 foods regardless if you're a meat eater or not, you'll be healthy. I started this diet years ago, love it! I feel better than ever, haven't been sick once. I am always full of energy and in great shape.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> It's not hard to realize that fruits and vegetables are more important than meat. Literally, we all were raised hearing "eat your vegetables". That was for a good reason.
> 
> I'd say majority of vitamins come from fruits and vegetables. The few that aren't can be taken with powdered vitamins.
> 
> ...


The hard part is affording organic fruits and veggies. Can be very expensive. 

I agree 100%, more organic fruits and veggies, grains and nuts/seeds etc... less meat. I was able to give up red meat and pork easily. I was tired of feeling guilty when I ate them lol. Now I don't! I don't feel as bad for chicken, fish and turkey. They don't seen as smart as red meat animals and pork. Not saying they aren't smart. Just my opinion. 

Now gmo is making its move which is upsetting.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> The hard part is affording organic fruits and veggies. Can be very expensive.
> 
> I agree 100%, more organic fruits and veggies, grains and nuts/seeds etc... less meat. I was able to give up red meat and pork easily. I was tired of feeling guilty when I ate them lol. Now I don't! I don't feel as bad for chicken, fish and turkey. They don't seen as smart as red meat animals and pork. Not saying they aren't smart. Just my opinion.
> 
> Now gmo is making its move which is upsetting.


I wish this thread was posted under "the watering hole" because then I can show a video to you all how they slaughter innocent animals. As soon as you see how they treat and slaughter them, you'd turn or think about being a vegetarian/vegan.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 6, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> I wish this thread was posted under "the watering hole" because then I can show a video to you all how they slaughter innocent animals. As soon as you see how they treat and slaughter them, you'd turn or think about being a vegetarian/vegan.


Sorry, haha. THis thread was supposed to be about sharks, however.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 6, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> I wish this thread was posted under "the watering hole" because then I can show a video to you all how they slaughter innocent animals. As soon as you see how they treat and slaughter them, you'd turn or think about being a vegetarian/vegan.


most of those were killed by PETA people to get rep... and made by PETA people..
But i dont like the idea of suffering..in any form..
especially those amazon forests we will need to cull to be able to provide vegetables for everyone... if we didn't eat meat.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 6, 2013)

"..because then I can show a video to you all how they slaughter innocent animals."  Yeah but, what animals are there that are eaten and 'not' innocent."  I know what you mean but, this food chain's been around for millions of years.  We have to kill something to survive, we even have to kill plants, no way of getting around it.  Strange, I agree it sucks, but it's just the way it is.  But like pitbull lady said, the self-hate thing doesn't really do much.  @pitbullady, years ago I heard on the radio that the younger generation were going to be taught this hate humanity mentality, I didn't believe it but I'm hearing it more and more.  Not that that's the case here in this thread, but sure has that ring to it.  Again, comes down from the UN, their Agenda21, trickles down through gov and into the schools.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

Galapoheros said:


> "..because then I can show a video to you all how they slaughter innocent animals."  Yeah but, what animals are there that are eaten and 'not' innocent."  I know what you mean but, this food chain's been around for millions of years.  We have to kill something to survive, we even have to kill plants, no way of getting around it.  Strange, I agree it sucks, but it's just the way it is.  But like pitbull lady said, the self-hate thing doesn't really do much.  @pitbullady, years ago I heard on the radio that the younger generation were going to be taught this hate humanity mentality, I didn't believe it but I'm hearing it more and more.  Not that that's the case here in this thread, but sure has that ring to it.  Again, comes down from the UN, their Agenda21, trickles down through gov and into the schools.


I am a lot more sorry for an animal getting slaughtered than a plant. Plants can regrow, animals cannot. To have the ability to stop eating meat and the fact you can live without it is more than enough.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 6, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> There are nutrients we get from meat that you cannot get from anywhere else (http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ild-neglect-baby-died-vitamin-deficiency.htmlhttp://www.mnn.com/food/healthy-eating/questions/animal-or-vegetable-the-truth-about-protein ). I don't eat red meat or pork anymore although it is tempting. Mainly because I've decided I would not be able to kill the animal unless I was starving (actually starving) ,then even you're game . Although I'd feel bad killing fowl and poultry I know I could do it. I try to get free range, organic eggs and chicken/turkey meat when I can (stuff can be expensive!). I don't drink milk and avoid dairy for various reasons, but none are related to illness. I do not hate people who do eat and consume this stuff. What gets to me is that people will eat this stuff but refuse to watch a video on how this stuff is made because they feel bad for the animals. How can you consume it yet you can't even WATCH it let alone perform it?
> 
> Never giving up fish!


That's a crazy article, but you can definitely obtain vitamin A from a plant based diet.  B12 is a different story.  If you're not a meat eater it has to be obtained from a fortified food item like soy or almond milk (I think there are a few other sources as well).  

I think the real issue with the meat-centric Western diet is portion control.  We eat huge quantities of meat and empty calories while skimping on the healthiest stuff--fruits and vegetables.  As for myself, I'm a happy omnivore.  I eat vegetarian about half the week and drink almond milk instead of dairy milk.  However, there are certain things I like to indulge in every once in while (cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeese). All things in moderation.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 6, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> I wish this thread was posted under "the watering hole" because then I can show a video to you all how they slaughter innocent animals. As soon as you see how they treat and slaughter them, you'd turn or think about being a vegetarian/vegan.


most of those were killed by PETA people to get rep... and made by PETA people..
But i dont like the idea of suffering..in any form..
especially those amazon forests we will need to cull to be able to provide vegetables for everyone... if we didn't eat meat.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 6, 2013)

Shrike said:


> That's a crazy article, but you can definitely obtain vitamin A from a plant based diet.  B12 is a different story.  If you're not a meat eater it has to be obtained from a fortified food item like soy or almond milk (I think there are a few other sources as well).
> 
> I think the real issue with the meat-centric Western diet is portion control.  We eat huge quantities of meat and empty calories while skimping on the healthiest stuff--fruits and vegetables.  As for myself, I'm a happy omnivore.  I eat vegetarian about half the week and drink almond milk instead of dairy milk.  However, there are certain things I like to indulge in every once in while (cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeese). All things in moderation.


Ooooh yeah, very important point.  I even meant to type it earlier but forgot ...we eat too much in general.  Food is too easy for us to get, too convenient, we just eat because it's there, we eat because "it's time to eat" whether we are hungry or not.  I don't have an eating schedule, I just eat when I feel I'm hungry enough to eat and try not to eat after 7pm, I sleep a lot better.  I heard a nutritionist say that it's better for us to always be just a little bit hungry, eat less, smaller portions to stop the blood sugar swings and all the other long term problems from eating too much.  huh? ..oh yeah, dead shark, bummer, bet seals would love that picture though.

Hey Crysta, did you say something? hehe


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

Crysta said:


> most of those were killed by PETA people to get rep... and made by PETA people..
> But i dont like the idea of suffering..in any form..
> especially those amazon forests we will need to cull to be able to provide vegetables for everyone... if we didn't eat meat.


Any evidence? Or are you assuming?
By the way, there are vegetable farms in North America that don't cut down ''amazon forests". Mostly farmed in the country, nothing but grass. 

---------- Post added 06-06-2013 at 10:04 PM ----------

It started from sharks, to hunting, to food, to vegetarians, to PETA, and now food again. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cerialkiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I love vegetables , they go great with a nice rare steak..lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 6, 2013)

cerialkiller said:


> I love vegetables , the go great with a nice rare steak..lol


NOW we're talkin!  NOW I'm hungry.  There are plenty of sharks, it's a big place btw.  Well, there are cow lovers too, it would be the same general rant from those.  I understand the rarity thing, but I doubt we have a clue to the number of sharks within a sps that are out there.  Keep in mind the coelacanth, "experts" thought it was extinct for decades ...I mean for decades they thought it was extinct, thought it was extinct for around 60,000,000 years at least, then pops up in 1938.  The ocean will be a mystery for a long time to come imo.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 6, 2013)

cerialkiller said:


> I love vegetables , they go great with a nice rare steak..lol


No ones uses these: :5:


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 6, 2013)

lol, anywhooo, I read an article a while back where they had grown meat in a lab, I wonder if it would ever become efficient enough to make that work some day as a meat supply available in stores.  That reminds me of petroleum engines verses electric motors in cars.  Cattle/farm interests and lobbying might suppress technology like that in order to keep their personal cattle and slaughterhouses going.  Yes, speculation in that oil co's suppress electric car tech but it makes sense, I've read stories about big companies buying patents to inventions that would "hurt" theirs, then file them away, under the rug; more efficient carburetors, things like that, I remember reading that in the 80's.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 7, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> Show me some links.
> 
> My brother in law is super health conscience and a pretty smart guy, scientist for the EPA. He was a vegan for awhile but he found some information that changed his mind. He doesn't do red meat but chicken and salmon occasionally too now. I don't remember what exactly he read but I'll try to ask him next time and remember to post it here.


http://www.vegsource.com.  All the pros and cons, with numerous medical experts cited.
Just keep in mind, the worlds #1 cause of death virtually doesn't exist in vegans. (<.2% compared to meat and dairy munchers)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sugarsandz (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to fish a lot but I'm not a fan of fishing anymore, I felt guilty the last time I put an earthworm on a hook and let the others free and i have never fished since. My point is that I won't hurt animals because I personally don't want to add to suffering but there is a problem with animals never having to suffer. What I mean is that animals die be it for food or by other natural causes and I say other natural causes because eating animals and veggies I should add is natural. Even vegetarians kill animals and please don't get mad before I explain. No matter what we do we are killing animals because anything we eat be it meat or produce takes up space on the earth. We plow forests to ranch cattle but we also do so to grow crops. When we destroy natural habitat we are killing animals, not just killing them but driving some into extinction so everyone at some level is responsible for the deaths of other creatures. Animals eat us when they get the chance, animals kill us for other reasons than food like because we get to close to their young or because we are dumb and get to close to take photos. 

I know that eating meat or not eating meat is a personal decision and that is what makes it great, the right and ability to choose. I'm glad we live in a time where being vegan is very doable in most cities or eating bacon for every meal is an option for those who want to go that route. if we all ate the same thing we'd be worse off so I'm fine with people just doing what they want. There could come a day when we have to go back to getting food for ourselves the hard way and some of us won't be able to do that. I like meat but I couldn't skin anything and I like veggies but I am not good with a garden. 

I guess my huge jumbled mess of word here is just me trying to say do what you do. Hats off to you who have the mindset to be vegetarians and same to those who choose to eat meat with or without a guilty conscience. I for one have seen many videos and looked through many articles on the slaughter of farm animals and animals used in science, I do feel great sadness for those animals and I always will. I might even try being a vegetarian again with better luck and I'll still feel bad for those animals but they are still going to be killed and people are still going to eat them. To be honest I feel bad for the crickets I feed my spiders but I know I can't feed them spinach so I treat the crickets I have with respect and feed them well and this might sound all Avatar but I thank them because I am thankful for them. I also treat meat with respect as strange as that might sound. No one will agree 100% on things, vegetarians disagree with what other vegetarians eat and so do omnivores. 

As for the large female shark, I'm not one for pulling animals out of the wild for sport or food in some cases. We have farm animals for that and killing for fun kind of freaks me out. I have a hard time talking to people who hunt purely for sport because I feel like they might be one step from introducing me to the most dangerous game. I know that seems silly but I just get nervous around them. I mean I own a gun but it's purely for range shooting and the off chance that someone decides to violate me. I just don't have it in me to go out into the woods and kill something so I can stuff it. I'm a hypocrite but pretty much every living person is one with me so I find comfort in that, we're only human. I am a human that doesn't know when to stop typing because it's 3 am and I'm way past sleepy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 7, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> I wish this thread was posted under "the watering hole" because then I can show a video to you all how they slaughter innocent animals. As soon as you see how they treat and slaughter them, you'd turn or think about being a vegetarian/vegan.


I've seen em all my friend. This is why I don't eat red meat or pork (for the fourth time I'm saying this, not sure you even read my posts) and try my best to eat cage free chicken and turkey, which I need to eat less of too.  Not saying they're not slaughtered all the same but at least they're not factory farmed. We have a lot of local farms, some are cage free organic, around here that Whole Foods takes advantage of and I try to buy from them.

---------- Post added 06-07-2013 at 05:22 AM ----------




Crysta said:


> most of those were killed by PETA people to get rep... and made by PETA people..
> But i dont like the idea of suffering..in any form..
> especially those amazon forests we will need to cull to be able to provide vegetables for everyone... if we didn't eat meat.


We could just farm veggies on the fields and structures (after we knock the down) where they farm cows and pigs, chickens etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sugarsandz (Jun 7, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> I've seen em all my friend. This is why I don't eat red meat or pork (for the fourth time I'm saying this, not sure you even read my posts) and try my best to eat cage free chicken and turkey, which I need to eat less of too.  Not saying they're not slaughtered all the same but at least they're not factory farmed. We have a lot of local farms, some are cage free organic, around here that Whole Foods takes advantage of and I try to buy from them.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-07-2013 at 05:22 AM ----------
> 
> i have family who buy cows from local farmers and have them killed and butchered for them and they are set for a year depending on how much they use. It's better to know they had one cow instead of who knows how many others and the conditions they would've been raised in. Plus I notice a lot of people raising their own chickens, mostly for eggs but at least you'd know your chickens were well cared for so no guilt about the eggs. I'd like to raise some chickens when I have a good sized yard for eggs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 7, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> I've seen em all my friend. This is why I don't eat red meat or pork (for the fourth time I'm saying this, not sure you even read my posts) and try my best to eat cage free chicken and turkey, which I need to eat less of too.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-07-2013 at 05:22 AM ----------


Notice how I said "then I can show a video to you 'all''. It didn't mean only for you, there are some people if not many that haven't seen how they slaughter these poor animals.


----------



## friendttyy (Jun 7, 2013)

If humans keep chopping down forests, we wont die of floods or fires or tsunamis or WHAT EVER THERE IS we will die of suffocation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 7, 2013)

sugarsandz said:


> As for the large female shark, I'm not one for pulling animals out of the wild for sport or food in some cases. We have farm animals for that and killing for fun kind of freaks me out. I have a hard time talking to people who hunt purely for sport because I feel like they might be one step from introducing me to the most dangerous game. I know that seems silly but I just get nervous around them. I mean I own a gun but it's purely for range shooting and the off chance that someone decides to violate me. I just don't have it in me to go out into the woods and kill something so I can stuff it. I'm a hypocrite but pretty much every living person is one with me so I find comfort in that, we're only human. I am a human that doesn't know when to stop typing because it's 3 am and I'm way past sleepy.


I'm with ya.

---------- Post added 06-07-2013 at 02:04 PM ----------




friendttyy said:


> If humans keep chopping down forests, we wont die of floods or fires or tsunamis or WHAT EVER THERE IS we will die of suffocation.


There are a hell lot of forests around the world. Many that are not allowed to be chopped down. At the rate the world is changing(pollution, and whatnot) we are evolving(adapting) with it. By the time this world will have very little to no air, I think our bodies would be adapted to it.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 7, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> Notice how I said "then I can show a video to you 'all''. It didn't mean only for you, there are some people if not many that haven't seen how they slaughter these poor animals.


Gotcha ;D

Yeah, most people don't have the heart to watch those videos and also eat meat so they just don't watch the videos! Those videos are factory farms so buying locally if possible is better for the animal but the end result is the same, an animal dead before its time. 

I used to be quite the carnivore but it was hard for me to eat red meat and pork after watching them strung up and sliced open while they scream in agony and fear. Heart breaking.

---------- Post added 06-07-2013 at 02:13 PM ----------




friendttyy said:


> If humans keep chopping down forests, we wont die of floods or fires or tsunamis or WHAT EVER THERE IS we will die of suffocation.


Don't worry. A comet will hit sooner or later.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 7, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> I used to be quite the carnivore but it was hard for me to eat red meat and pork after watching them strung up and sliced open while they scream in agony and fear. Heart breaking.


It rips me apart. Sometimes I think if I were there in person, I could break a tear. Yes they all die at the end, but a quick death is far better than getting tortured to death.

---------- Post added 06-07-2013 at 02:18 PM ----------




The Snark said:


> http://www.vegsource.com.  All the pros and cons, with numerous medical experts cited.
> Just keep in mind, the worlds #1 cause of death virtually doesn't exist in vegans. (<.2% compared to meat and dairy munchers)


Not surprising, not surprising at all.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 7, 2013)

sugarsandz said:


> njnolan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen em all my friend. This is why I don't eat red meat or pork (for the fourth time I'm saying this, not sure you even read my posts) and try my best to eat cage free chicken and turkey, which I need to eat less of too.  Not saying they're not slaughtered all the same but at least they're not factory farmed. We have a lot of local farms, some are cage free organic, around here that Whole Foods takes advantage of and I try to buy from them.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 7, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> sugarsandz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, like in Hinduism I believe that by eating animals you're also ingesting their suffering. Seeing how cells work in biology I can't imagine how their suffering could not directly relate their substance, thus ingesting negativity. A little out there I know but that's how I feel.
> ...


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 7, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> njnolan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Neo lamarckianism?
> ...


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 7, 2013)

You get no beef from me regarding odd beliefs, sir.  Not often someone is a proponent of Lamarckian ideas anymore, so it struck my fancy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Jun 7, 2013)

You make a point but if we don't ? People say us teens (yes I am a kid aged13) are the luckiest generation but I don't believe it cause of all the chaos around us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 7, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> You make a point but if we don't ? People say us teens (yes I am a kid aged13) are the luckiest generation but I don't believe it cause of all the chaos around us.


Why wouldn't we? Humans are evolving at this very second, every minute, every hour, every day. May not be much, but overtime it does make a difference.


----------



## friendttyy (Jun 7, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> Why wouldn't we? Humans are evolving at this very second, every minute, every hour, every day. May not be much, but overtime it does make a difference.


Have to agree with you now


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 7, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> You get no beef from me regarding odd beliefs, sir.  Not often someone is a proponent of Lamarckian ideas anymore, so it struck my fancy.


Pun intended?

---------- Post added 06-07-2013 at 11:19 PM ----------




friendttyy said:


> You make a point but if we don't ? People say us teens (yes I am a kid aged13) are the luckiest generation but I don't believe it cause of all the chaos around us.


Not sure who says that. Maybe where you live. When I was growing up it was "Kids have no respect anymore" and "These poor kids have to deal with all these restrictions and gang violence/school shootings" or "Rap is garbage!". They bragged to me about how awesome their lives were int he 70's etc... Of course then our grandparents were talking about living on rations during the war etc... My grandmother is 98 and she has some stories. It amazes me that when she was ten her older generations could physically remember the civil war and slavery!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep.  It was a bad pun but it worked.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll always defend the practice of fishing.  Fishing made our species possible, and the answer is not to destroy a fishery with media propaganda, but rather to ensure the fishery is kept stable.

 In california, purchasing a Fishing License funds other programs, like the white seabass breeding programs that help keep this species alive.  They also breed Calfiornia halibut, and yellowtail as well!

However, PETA will never acknowledge that.  They'd rather go to your child's school and tell him/her you're a sadistic murderer that gets perverse pleasure from gutting a trout.


  They won't acknowledge that catch and release has excellent survival rates.  PETA was also caught red-handed euthanizing their animals while bashing those that euthanize animals.  Several chairmen and women of PETA are extreme hypocrites, often wearing leather items, and using insulin, which was made possible by testing on dogs.

  And, sadly, portions of the california coastline are off limits to fishing thanks to PETA's influence. Do not let this propaganda ruin the lives of responsible anglers!


----------



## Akai (Jun 8, 2013)

Trophy hunting a large shark pales in comparison to the senseless poaching of sharks merely for their fins.  Shark fin soup is a prized delicacy in asia and sharks are caught and stripped for their fins and dumped maimed and overboard finless while still alive.  It is really sad and scientist estimate that this practice numbers in the 6 figures of of sharks killed this way.  I recently saw this documentary on this and it was very very sad.  There is no regulation of this practice so who knows what the actual numbers are and it's not relegated to any one particular species of shark but what happens to get caught by these fishermen when they are chumming for sharks.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 8, 2013)

Akai said:


> Trophy hunting a large shark pales in comparison to the senseless poaching of sharks merely for their fins.  Shark fin soup is a prized delicacy in asia and sharks are caught and stripped for their fins and dumped maimed and overboard finless while still alive.  It is really sad and scientist estimate that this practice numbers in the 6 figures of of sharks killed this way.  I recently saw this documentary on this and it was very very sad.  There is no regulation of this practice so who knows what the actual numbers are and it's not relegated to any one particular species of shark but what happens to get caught by these fishermen when they are chumming for sharks.


Yea, thats where my original 10 million came from. Its 100 million each year to ten humans each year. Some sharks are killed out of pure ignorance too. I hate it.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 8, 2013)

It's a hard subject. I don't like animals being killed needlessly. I'm totally against wasting in any form. Sure, kill the shark but at least use the meat for something. 

Edit:I have removed the clip as it is probably not appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 8, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> It's a hard subject. I don't like animals being killed needlessly. I'm totally against wasting in any form. Sure, kill the shark but at least use the meat for something.
> 
> I hope this doesn't offend anyone.


I remember that exact episode too, LOL great show. Of course it "can be" offending, it is some of the most racist show's on television. 

I'm not sure the "Not so Spineless Wonders" allows such language. I know the "watering hole" does.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 8, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> I remember that exact episode too, LOL great show. Of course it "can be" offending, it is some of the most racist show's on television.
> 
> I'm not sure the "Not so Spineless Wonders" allows such language. I know the "watering hole" does.



Shhhhhh! Most people wont watch it! Don't call attention to it.

By this point I've forgotten which thread I was in!


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 8, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> Shhhhhh! Most people wont watch it! Don't call attention to it.
> 
> By this point I've forgotten which thread I was in!


Yeah...me too


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey, I removed the link, not sure how to remove it from your quote though. I think you have to do that.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 8, 2013)

njnolan1 said:


> Hey, I removed the link, not sure how to remove it from your quote though. I think you have to do that.


Fixed.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Jun 9, 2013)

I used to fish untill i had no time and decided to keep all our catch alive in our pond now i have 1 Carp and some other redish,blueish ang goldenish fish.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 9, 2013)

*Requiem*

Mention protecting animals and before the second page of the thread someone will be bashing PETA. And of course the other arguements will follow along. Not a protected species. For food. Not worth going into. 

Take your average car and go for a half hour drive. The distance you will travel is greater than the breathable air above our heads. It's not an infinite resource but a very thin blanket. And most sentient beings agree it needs some protection. Provided the protection doesn't interfere with their owning and using any vehicle(s) they choose.

You lived in the oceans, my friend. Vast, great bodies of water. The most precious substance in the universe as any astrophysicist will tell you. But we are working on that. 100 billion gallons of water pollutants, industrial waste and sewage produced every day is rapidly turning the thing that makes our sky blue into a death trap. 

Americans in particular are quick to jump up and defend their life styles. Mention vegetarianism and pretty soon someone will mention a nice juicy steak. But you need to understand what they are. ~24% of them are overweight. 1/10th of those are concerned about that. But only 1/50th of those are actively doing anything about it. That works out to one fifth of Americans are suicidal. Insane. Non compus mentus. What can be expected of a society as self and planetary destructive?

In the time that this thread has been going 33,000 people have starved to death. At the same time, edible food that would prevent every one of those deaths is thrown away every day.

I mentioned it a while back and got lambasted for it. George Carlin was right. Save the planet? The planet, a ball of dirt covered magma, is doing just fine. It will continue spinning in it's orbit without air. Without water. It's people that are going away. If it's any consolation magnificent Mako, wherever you have gone, we will be following shortly. In fact, on the planetary scale of time in less than a blink of an eye. A small irony. Many estimate we have about 100 years left at the present rate of environmental rape and destruction. Our greed appears to be insatiable. Our stupidity, astounding.

I'll let Jim Morrison sing the requiem.
What have they done to the earth? What have they done to our fair sister? Ravaged and plundered and ripped her and bit her. Stuck her with knives in the side of the dawn and tied her with fences and dragged her down.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sugarsandz (Jun 9, 2013)

Well said The Snark


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 10, 2013)

sugarsandz said:


> Well said The Snark


"Well done is better than well said"

---------- Post added 06-10-2013 at 04:59 PM ----------

http://i.imgur.com/Y54lxeS.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 12, 2013)

Same goes for Deer hunting. Everyone wants to bag the largest bucks, all they are doing is killing the strongest males and leaving the young and weak to reproduce which can negatively affect health of the population.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 12, 2013)

bugmankeith said:


> Same goes for Deer hunting. Everyone wants to bag the largest bucks, all they are doing is killing the strongest males and leaving the young and weak to reproduce which can negatively affect health of the population.


Yep, agreed indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windscorpions1 (Jun 12, 2013)

bugmankeith said:


> Same goes for Deer hunting. Everyone wants to bag the largest bucks, all they are doing is killing the strongest males and leaving the young and weak to reproduce which can negatively affect health of the population.


Nope not agreed I go deer hunting and if I see a big buck I'm shooting that thing besides the does are what people need to keep around they are way more important than the bucks. And honestly I really don't care about the shark being killed after all whats one less shark gonna hurt?


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 12, 2013)

windscorpions1 said:


> Nope not agreed I go deer hunting and if I see a big buck I'm shooting that thing besides the does are what people need to keep around they are way more important than the bucks. And honestly I really don't care about the shark being killed after all whats one less shark gonna hurt?


So 100 million sharks dont matter?


----------



## windscorpions1 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> So 100 million sharks dont matter?


1 shark was killed not 100 million.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 12, 2013)

windscorpions1 said:


> 1 shark was killed not 100 million.


But 100 million sharks are killed each year. If everyone said "1 shark doesn't matter", theres 7 billion sharks. Now I know not everyone says that, but do you think that 1 human life = 10 million sharks?


----------



## windscorpions1 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> But 100 million sharks are killed each year. If everyone said "1 shark doesn't matter", theres 7 billion sharks. Now I know not everyone says that, but do you think that 1 human life = 10 million sharks?


No sorry I do not think that 1 human life=10 million sharks most people don't even care about sharks. But if I caught a record shark I would have that thing mounted on my wall.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 12, 2013)

windscorpions1 said:


> No sorry I do not think that 1 human life=10 million sharks most people don't even care about sharks. But if I caught a record shark I would have that thing mounted on my wall.


You should care, because sharks are signs of healthy reefs, and health reefs mean healthy oceans, which generates almost half of the oxygen and is necessary to the survival of humans.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> You should care, because sharks are signs of healthy reefs, and health reefs mean healthy oceans, which generates almost half of the oxygen and is necessary to the survival of humans.


Why are sharks a sign of a healthy reef, just curious? 

I too am into fish, mostly 'cichlids'. I probably know more about cichlids than anyone here, I've kept them my whole life.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 12, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> Why are sharks a sign of a healthy reef, just curious?
> 
> I too am into fish, mostly 'cichlids'. I probably know more about cichlids than anyone here, I've kept them my whole life.


http://www.visitsealife.com/London/explore-our-creatures/sharks/whyaresharksimportant/


----------



## windscorpions1 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> http://www.visitsealife.com/London/explore-our-creatures/sharks/whyaresharksimportant/


Here's my question if sharks are the biggest predators of the sea what do the the other sea predators do? sharks aren't the most important sea predator there are other predators.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> http://www.visitsealife.com/London/explore-our-creatures/sharks/whyaresharksimportant/


Interesting read. 

But us humans are already controlling much of the fish populations in the ocean. We fish like maniacs! We probably kill more fish than sharks. Not only that, there are other predators in the sea.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 12, 2013)

windscorpions1 said:


> Here's my question if sharks are the biggest predators of the sea what do the the other sea predators do? sharks aren't the most important sea predator there are other predators.


What do you mean by that last part?



Marc Spider said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> But us humans are already controlling much of the fish populations in the ocean. We fish like maniacs! We probably kill more fish than sharks.


Many of the fish species that we eat are sustainably raised or have restrictions to some extent.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> Many of the fish species that we eat are sustainably raised or have restrictions to some extent.


Yes, but we still fish many wild species.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 12, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> Yes, but we still fish many wild species.


So were lobsters. Their population was declining until the fishermen and scientists teamed up to work to keep the fishery sustained and as a result the lobster population in the Atlantic is stable due to their actions. One thing they did was determine sizes/ages of which they could or could not fish out. An example would be not keeping pregnant or immature lobsters. Also, any lobster over a certain size could not be fished whether male or female, because they were so old and almost were rewarded for being that size.

This info was from what I read in the book "The Secret Life of Lobsters".


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 12, 2013)

windscorpions1 said:


> Here's my question if sharks are the biggest predators of the sea what do the the other sea predators do? sharks aren't the most important sea predator there are other predators.


"Most" important or not, they are still an important and vital piece of the ocean's various ecosystems. Your statement betrays a misunderstanding of the delicate balance each part of an ecosystem plays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> So were lobsters. Their population was declining until the fishermen and scientists teamed up to work to keep the fishery sustained and as a result the lobster population in the Atlantic is stable due to their actions. One thing they did was determine sizes/ages of which they could or could not fish out. An example would be not keeping pregnant or immature lobsters. Also, any lobster over a certain size could not be fished whether male or female, because they were so old and almost were rewarded for being that size.
> 
> This info was from what I read in the book "The Secret Life of Lobsters".


I've read about that before. 

There are still a lot of illegal fishing done, for example how Japan fishes whales. It happens still.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 12, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> I've read about that before.
> 
> There are still a lot of illegal fishing done, for example how Japan fishes whales. It happens still.


Well, Japan does a lot of illegal stuff, but people do things to stop whaling. The Sea Shepherds are doing a great job of that.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> Well, Japan does a lot of illegal stuff, but people do things to stop whaling. The Sea Shepherds are doing a great job of that.


Japan's illegal fishing was just an example, there are many more dreadful fishings going on. It's doleful.


----------



## windscorpions1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> I've read about that before.
> 
> There are still a lot of illegal fishing done, for example how Japan fishes whales. It happens still.


Another question who are we to say that Japan can't fish whales if they want too? We don't own Japan so I personally think that if the Japanese want to fish whales they can go right ahead.


----------



## Tarantula155 (Jun 12, 2013)

windscorpions1 said:


> Another question who are we to say that Japan can't fish whales if they want too? We don't own Japan so I personally think that if the Japanese want to fish whales they can go right ahead.


True, but again whales are pretty important for the oceans.


----------



## windscorpions1 (Jun 12, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> "Most" important or not, they are still an important and vital piece of the ocean's various ecosystems. Your statement betrays a misunderstanding of the delicate balance each part of an ecosystem plays.


Where is it you infer that I don't understand it. Sharks don't need to be around for the ocean creature to survive. Sure they cut down the fish population but compared to us they are just scratching the surface.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 12, 2013)

windscorpions1 said:


> Where is it you infer that I don't understand it. Sharks don't need to be around for the ocean creature to survive. Sure they cut down the fish population but compared to us they are just scratching the surface.


Well, I now infer it by you saying "sharks aren't needed".  You don't get how important each piece of an ecosystem is to a whole if you honestly believe what you typed.


----------



## windscorpions1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Marc Spider said:


> True, but again whales are pretty important for the oceans.


I get that but if it is not illegal there then why do we feel the need to worry about it over here in other countries?

---------- Post added 06-12-2013 at 09:06 PM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> Well, I now infer it by you saying "sharks aren't needed".  You don't get how important each piece of an ecosystem is to a whole if you honestly believe what you typed.


Well understand it or not, I stand by my statement.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 12, 2013)

http://iwc.int/members.htm

Note Japan is a member.

And I stand by mine, as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windscorpions1 (Jun 12, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> http://iwc.int/members.htm
> 
> Note Japan is a member.
> 
> And I stand by mine, as well.


Still illegal or not who are we say there are too many laws and regulations these days because people are nothing but greedy and want money whaling used too be a.big.business back in the 1800s why could it not be today? As long as they aren't being so overhunted that they become extinct. Again I stand by my opinion.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 12, 2013)

windscorpions1 said:


> Still illegal or not who are we say there are too many laws and regulations these days because people are nothing but greedy and want money whaling used too be a.big.business back in the 1800s why could it not be today? As long as they aren't being so overhunted that they become extinct. Again I stand by my opinion.


Most whales are endangered due not just whaling, but large shipping boats hitting them like manatees in Florida. Note this list: http://www.sarkanniemi.fi/akatemiat/form.html

Also, sharks are very important. They are the oceans garbage cans, heath monitors of reefs, population controllers, and stop the spread of diseases. It would be like humans having no way to dispose of trash, no medecine, no doctors, and if humans were cloning themselves like bacteria. The result would be widespread disease, hunger, overcrowding, and sleeping in garbage.


----------



## windscorpions1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok let's just end this pointless argument it is obvious that we aren't going to get along very well so let's save every one the pain of reading through this and end the argument here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Jun 13, 2013)

There is one way to stop japan from whaling and that is kick them out of important activities, stop buying perfume or through war. For some reason as well most people say Chinese people hunt whales. However if war breaks out against japan I will go against japan.

---------- Post added 06-13-2013 at 04:10 PM ----------

Japan is a member and still hunts them omg heaven help those id10ts.


----------



## Scubazaru (Mar 9, 2015)

Actually sharks promote cancer in humans due to high mercury content they accumulate as apex predators. I could go on and on about sharks as my lively hood, hobby, and passion runs in line with them but I'll keep it short. Ignorance is the lack of knowledge, Stupidity is when you posses the knowledge and ignore it. I can forgive the ignorant, I can teach them. Education and the learning process can be an amazing thing. It's the fact that people don't know what they don't know that I can get over. It's the greed and "no F's given" mentality where my frustration lies. Education is working, not at the pace that we need it too, but it is making a progression. Hell even Jacque Cousteau used to kill whales in order to lure sharks, only to bash them and kill them. Look what he learned and the legacy he left due to the knowledge he obtained. It can make a difference. All of this aside, the original posted picture is NOTHING compared to by-catch loss and big industry. One shark? no big deal, the worlds fishing industry destroys 100lbs of sea life for every ten lbs. you consume. Stop the demand, stop the supply. It sucks not to be able to relish in sushi bars here in Japan, but unless the catch is coming from local fisherman, I do not eat at the establishment. That's the small part I can do without even doing anything at all really.

---------- Post added 03-09-2015 at 03:03 PM ----------




friendttyy said:


> There is one way to stop japan from whaling and that is kick them out of important activities, stop buying perfume or through war. For some reason as well most people say Chinese people hunt whales. However if war breaks out against japan I will go against japan.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-13-2013 at 04:10 PM ----------
> 
> Japan is a member and still hunts them omg heaven help those id10ts.


You do realize that countries like Norway and other Icelandic countries kill just as much whale if not more than Japan? All under the guise of laws.

---------- Post added 03-09-2015 at 03:23 PM ----------




Marc Spider said:


> Why are sharks a sign of a healthy reef, just curious?
> 
> I too am into fish, mostly 'cichlids'. I probably know more about cichlids than anyone here, I've kept them my whole life.



Coral reefs make up less than 1% of the worlds oceans. 96% of consumable foods that us humans eat live on coral reefs. Sharks are the apex predators of the oceans. They are what keeps the bio-eroders in check from overpopulating and destroying the reef. They also prevent sedimentation of the coral reefs by keeping them clean since they also eat pretty much anything that would otherwise pollute the reef, suffocating it and causing the Zooxanthellae to leave the coral they inhabit, causing the coral to die, breakdown, cause more sediment, to suffocate more coral ect ect..... Pretty much if you find a lot of sharks on a reef, the reef is usually in pristine condition, because the balance is maintained. This is just a piece of the puzzle in the ongoing fight for supremacy between coral, algae, and sponges. I can go on and on and on,,,, but sharks are needed. I'm new, so I don't think I can post links to sources here but perhaps I can get away with mentioning that a course Biology of the coral reefs was an awesome course of which the text we used went by the same name. Great read if your into that kind of stuff. Sorry for the lengthy post, ahh now back to what I came here for, looking to T groups in Japan LOL so off track here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forums, I do not believe anything inhibits you from providing sources, I'd even say its encouraged 

 On topic: I am glad to see education is beginning to take hold, but I do wonder if sometimes its not a little too late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Mar 13, 2015)

Scubazaru said:


> Actually sharks promote cancer in humans due to high mercury content they accumulate as apex predators.


That's one of the reasons it was needless to kill a giant mako.   In fish, those toxin levels only go up, and the bigger the fish, the bigger the prey, meaning they are ingesting and storing larger amounts of toxins. The "if the fish was consumed its all good" mentality has it a bit skewed, eating this fish would not be your healthiest fish choice.   Education goes a long way, if you understand this relationship, you'd never feed your family most fish that are large for their species.

Then there's the issue of genetics.  Not all fish have the genetic capability to reach exceptional proportions, like most humans never get to 7'.    Also they are typically the most proficient breeders, more young, that are born larger, giving them a distinct advantage over other yoy.

All around, larger fish are more important, and more valuable to the fishery, and more important for the good of the species (numbers, size and even recruitment)and as a result, more valuable to humans swimming free than on a plate or over a mantle.   Its as simple as C.P.R   Catch, Photo and Release.  If you keep fish that's fine, just practice selective harvest.  That's harvesting the right fish for the health of the fishery (whether its a lake, river, pond or an ocean), which is generally the smaller, more abundant, more easily replaceable fish, while releasing the fish that will help maintain the fishery (breeders and genetically superior specimens) so that it can be used for years to come and help more people feed their families in the long run.  Overall health of all fisheries is a very important consideration more people should pay attention to.   Its a sustainable resource with proper education and restraint...

Giant fish take a LONG time to replace.


On another note, this thread had possibly the biggest hi-jacking job that I may have ever witnessed.:wall:


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 15, 2015)

Wait, what about all the bacteria that die in overcrowded Petri dishes each day?!?


----------

